# Greatest Pipe Smoking Picture Ever



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I was googling for "cutest car" out of curiosity, and came across this dapper pipe smoker in a Brutsch-Mopetta. This is clearly a man of wealth and taste.










If you've got great pipe smoking shots of this caliber, post away and we'll make a thread of it.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

brings a whole new meaning to the term "death trap".


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha, nice. I often think to myself how great it would be if cars like that were primary for inner city driving in big cities. You could have a car than costs a couple thousand bucks new and gets 100+ mpg. Just need to build special lanes for them so they don't get squished. To be honest, in downtown cities, you can't go faster than small cars go anyway because of traffic and lights. The smart cars are okay...but I think they're a poor tradeoff. Needs to be even smaller and get much better gas mileage to be worth it to me. Small 50cc mopeds go about 40mph and get 125ish mpgs from my research.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Now that's style. I wonder if his pipe stays lit?


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Is he smoking the pipe or driving it? Put a longer tailpipe on that thing and he'd have a good after dinner smoker.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Dunno what he's smoking.... Or what I just smoked... Am I seeing this right?


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> I was googling for "cutest car" out of curiosity, and came across this dapper pipe smoker in a Brutsch-Mopetta. This is clearly a man of wealth and taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like John Mcvie, but where would he put his bass?


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Found a few by searching 'pipe smoking funny' and clicking on Interesting on flickr.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Dunno what he's smoking.... Or what I just smoked... Am I seeing this right?


That is a Japanese Kiseru. A tradional pipe that has been popular in Japan since the Edo Era. It's popularity has waned in recent years and there's only 1 company left producing the Kizami tobacco. Since Kizami is a very fine shag cut I've been tempted to by one of these pipes (in a shorter form) off of ebay and use it to smoke Bali Shag. Would save me time at the rolling machine. Anyhow here is a video of how to smoke it:
YouTube - [Pipe Tobacco] 01 - Smoking a Kiseru

BrSpiritus


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

BrSpiritus said:


> That is a Japanese Kiseru. A tradional pipe that has been popular in Japan since the Edo Era. It's popularity has waned in recent years and there's only 1 company left producing the Kizami tobacco. Since Kizami is a very fine shag cut I've been tempted to by one of these pipes (in a shorter form) off of ebay and use it to smoke Bali Shag. Would save me time at the rolling machine. Anyhow here is a video of how to smoke it:
> YouTube - [Pipe Tobacco] 01 - Smoking a Kiseru
> 
> BrSpiritus


Here's another fine video of a friend smoking a kiseru:
YouTube - Solo Kiseru Pipe Smoke


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Arctic Fire said:


>


Don't know whether to puke or go back to nuttin' but cigars .....


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

FiveStar said:


> Dunno what he's smoking.... Or what I just smoked... Am I seeing this right?


I would be willing to bet that this particular pipe is worthless for smoking anything out of considering that I bought the exact same thing for $1 somewhere in Korea. the bowl and the mouthpiece are glued onto the bamboo (and not very well) mine broke in 10 minutes.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought those type of pipes were for opium.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought they were like wierd cigarette holders

Oh i watched that video. she smokes that thing for like 30 seconds and its done...


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

It's about a pea sized ball of shag tobacco. I guess the Japanese were into quick smokes not long contemplative puff sessions.

BrSpiritus


----------

